# Triple Refined.



## Tndavid (Nov 1, 2016)

This is my pride and joy. The sheer beauty is just astonishing!! Acquired from a conglomerate of gold filled and karat processes. I love doing this. Thank all of you for the endless supply of knowledge. And special thanks to my good buddy Topher!!








Yes my pipe has a button!! Lol


----------



## UncleBenBen (Nov 1, 2016)

Alright, so when are you going to quit playing around and get started!?!

Just yanking your chain of course. Nice work!!

You are now a refining junkie!! :lol:


----------



## Shark (Nov 1, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 1, 2016)

UncleBenBen said:


> Alright, so when are you going to quit playing around and get started!?!
> 
> Just yanking your chain of course. Nice work!!
> 
> You are now a refining junkie!! :lol:


I gotta crawl before I walk uncle ben. Lol. Just a small time country boy loving my new addiction 8) Thank you by the way.


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 1, 2016)

Shark said:


> Nice!


Thanks Shark, I appreciate it!!!


----------



## artart47 (Nov 2, 2016)

Beautiful!

Art.


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 2, 2016)

artart47 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Art.


Thank you Art..


----------



## Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

Very nice work!


----------



## kurtak (Nov 2, 2016)

Very nice - you get the :G award

Thanks for posting - it lets us know the time we spend helping is not spent in vain :!: 8) 

Kurt


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 2, 2016)

Thank you Lou and Kurt. That means a lot coming from all you guys. I really appreciate it. I recorded the drop, but haven't searched to board and figured out how to upload.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 2, 2016)

Very beautiful button you have there.


----------



## anachronism (Nov 2, 2016)

Looks great, well done.

Now step away from the button and leave it alone and go do some more....  

Jon


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 2, 2016)

Tndavid said:


> I recorded the drop, but haven't searched to board and figured out how to upload.


See How to Link or Embed YouTube Videos.

Dave


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks guys. And yea Jon, I'm happy with it now. Reckon I'll leave it be. Thanks for the link Dave..


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 2, 2016)

Here's the link to my drop. Nevermind the pink exhaust fan in the background. Lol. 
https://youtu.be/v_PdL2k7myQ


----------



## Shark (Nov 2, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_PdL2k7myQ&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]


----------



## Smack (Nov 2, 2016)

Awesome! That one caved in hardcore.


----------



## jason_recliner (Nov 3, 2016)

Nice one! Very impressive.


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 3, 2016)

Thank yall. I really appreciate it.


----------



## autumnwillow (Nov 23, 2016)

So pure the pipe no longer looks like a pipe but a crater.

Was this dropped with different types of precipitants?

Very nice work.


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 23, 2016)

autumnwillow said:


> So pure the pipe no longer looks like a pipe but a crater.
> 
> Was this dropped with different types of precipitants?
> 
> Very nice work.


Yes sir. Copperas and sodium metabisulfite. And thank you for the compliment.


----------

